# Cyber Bullies and Suicide



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

snail said:


> My online friends were the ones who encouraged me to permanently escape my abusive relationship. When I did so, I had no friends at all in real life. Without my online relationships, I wouldn't have had the support I needed.


Glad they did. Although, I bet it was very tough to not have them there to cheer you on in person.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Probably one of the few times F takes over me. I really fucking hate people that try and commit suicide. I believe it's the stupidest thing you can ever do. Nothing is that bad. What's really fucked up is my mom, uncle, and little brother have tried to kill themselves this year. I won't even visit them! I wouldn't visit my mom anyway, but my uncle (the coolest uncle I have) and my little brother ... come-on, these guys are being stupid for no fucking reason. :angry:


Even the most rational folk'll fall into a despair. Suicide is an easy way out (especially if they hardly think it through).


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

ArenaHomme said:


> Even the most rational folk'll fall into a despair. Suicide is an easy way out (especially if they hardly think it through).


Not the easy way. It seems like the _only_ way.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Trope said:


> Not the easy way. It seems like the _only_ way.


Yea, that sounds like what it really is.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

My friend's dad committed suicide last year because he was apparently in a lot of pain, so I pretty much with what Trope said about people thinking that suicide is the only way. Even though I didn't know him that well and I don't necessarily agree with what he did, I still went to his funeral because I surprisingly used my Extroverted Feeling and knew how my friend would feel if I went considering I had a family member die a few years earlier.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

PeraonslityCafe, CreateDebate, and Essembly.


----------



## Jib (Nov 4, 2009)

Wait...so you're telling me that people exist outside of the Internet??


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

ArenaHomme said:


> How do you feel about your online communities?


I don't feel much about them. This forum is a place to discuss things which I like to do. The advantage of forums is that you can go deeper into discussions more often. The kinds of discussions in a forum you don't have very often in real life because opportunities are rare. You have to join some kind of debate club for this in real life I guess. Most social situations, which I'm not a huge fan of anyway, usually don't get any further than superficial discussions. 


ArenaHomme said:


> Could you possibly live without them?


Yes


ArenaHomme said:


> Do you have close friends online? Would you ever meet them IRL?


No. Only once I had a close friend online and she's my wife now. :happy:


ArenaHomme said:


> Have you even been at a point in your life where your online friends kept you from doing some very dangerous things?


No.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Online communities are a take it or leave it proposition to me meaning if I make friends online, then great. If not, then it's not a big deal. The situations mentioned by the OP are disgusting though and just goes to show that having an online community means nothing. Rather, you need to be a part of a _good_ community where people will talk you down from suicide instead of encouraging then enjoy watching it and other similarly good deeds.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*I largely enjoy online communities.*


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

ArenaHomme said:


> How do you feel about your online communities?


I can take it or leave it.



ArenaHomme said:


> Could you possibly live without them?


No problem.



ArenaHomme said:


> Do you have close friends online?


Not really.



ArenaHomme said:


> Would you ever meet them IRL?


If they seemed really interesting.



ArenaHomme said:


> Have you even been at a point in your life where your online friends kept you from doing some very dangerous things?


No, but no one in real life really does that either. I am a rational person that can think things through and take resposiblity for my actions. If what I need is to talk, that is helpful. But when I decide to do something I do not go looking for people to talk me out of it, that right there would mean I do not really want to do it.


----------

